# KGs... They all "LOOK" so similar!



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey all. I was hoping someone could help me ID this LOOK KG's exact model number. 

Obviously very abused and someone went crazy with paint and removed decals etc... My guess is a KG 381 but I'm unsure.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks!
Luke


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

My thoughts.... Its STOLEN.... stay away!


----------



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

*Stolen? Likely true.*



ROAD&DIRT said:


> My thoughts.... Its STOLEN.... stay away!


I’m sure it was. Found it online at a police auction. Tempted to support my local PD.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That thing doesn't even look safe to ride.


----------



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

pmf said:


> That thing doesn't even look safe to ride.


Yep. definitely needs some serious maintenance... not to mention a rear brake caliper!

$88 (after 9% tax and 10% "auction premium" ??? ) though... I think it's worth putting some effort into.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

LukeW said:


> Yep. definitely needs some serious maintenance... not to mention a rear brake caliper!
> 
> $88 (after 9% tax and 10% "auction premium" ??? ) though... I think it's worth putting some effort into.


Have you heard the saying 'polishing a turd'? You can probably go to your local dump and find a bike more worthy of wasting some money on. Look at some used bikes that haven't spent time in the ghetto.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

LukeW said:


> Yep. definitely needs some serious maintenance... not to mention a rear brake caliper!
> 
> $88 (after 9% tax and 10% "auction premium" ??? ) though... I think it's worth putting some effort into.


By all means, go ahead and spend your money on a turd, just remember once a turd always turd... just tell me when your out riding it so I know where to send the Ambulance... oh and by the words CX.... Dibs on all your stuff!


----------



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

Here I thought this forum was for those who loved cycling and had a passion for what they loved. 

While I appreciate frank advice (regarding polishing a turd) I haven't received a single word towards the question I posed. 

Yes... this bike will be a lot of work and I am looking forward to the project.

No... I do not feel the least bit bad rescuing this orphan who was once stolen from their loving parent and somehow ended up in the foster home of Police Auction. I will restore it to health, take good care of it, and should the day ever come that I somehow find out who it belonged to, gladly return it. Just as I would hope someone who came across the bike I had stolen would do for me.

Register your bikes people... it's the only way the police can get it back to you.

I'm saddened this forum isn't the place I thought it was.

Good day.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> That thing doesn't even look safe to ride.



Tires are only flat on the bottom


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

LukeW said:


> Here I thought this forum was for those who loved cycling and had a passion for what they loved.
> 
> While I appreciate frank advice (regarding polishing a turd) I haven't received a single word towards the question I posed.
> 
> ...





LukeW said:


> Hey all. I was hoping someone could help me ID this LOOK KG's exact model number.
> 
> Obviously very abused and someone went crazy with paint and removed decals etc... My guess is a KG 381 but I'm unsure.
> 
> ...


Well the question that was asked was "*what are your thoughts*?"... I think we all did a pretty good job of answering the questing.

You got to have pretty thick skin if you want to stick around here...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

LukeW said:


> I’m sure it was. Found it online at a police auction. Tempted to support my local PD.


go and have a look and post serial numbers. I suspect as much as you think it's a good project bike, it might have been in the projects too long and you will be throwing good money after bad.


----------



## barryandjanetwil (Jan 16, 2020)

Look have always made desirable bikes so unless it is truly damaged it will be a great project. 

I suspect many of the earlier comments are from the "cycling is the new golf" fraternity who all ride super glossy, cost a packet, 2020 bikes and who go to the LBS to have gears indexed. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

barryandjanetwil said:


> Look have always made desirable bikes so unless it is truly damaged it will be a great project.
> 
> I suspect many of the earlier comments are from the "cycling is the new golf" fraternity who all ride super glossy, cost a packet, 2020 bikes and who go to the LBS to have gears indexed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Amen. 90% of this was so unnecessary.


----------



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

barryandjanetwil said:


> Look have always made desirable bikes so unless it is truly damaged it will be a great project.
> 
> I suspect many of the earlier comments are from the "cycling is the new golf" fraternity who all ride super glossy, cost a packet, 2020 bikes and who go to the LBS to have gears indexed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Agreed... and thanks for the encouragement.

It has been fully disassembled minus a stuck Cane Creek S2 headset (going to be carefully using the "dremel removal method") and the Hollowtech II bottom bracket ( $6 wrench showing up today). Have the HVLP sprayer ready... though still researching best cleaning/prep methods for the carbon fiber (some exposed and some painted).

Creating a new thread for those who want to follow. "A KG's Road to Recovery"


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

LukeW said:


> Agreed... and thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> It has been fully disassembled minus a stuck Cane Creek S2 headset (going to be carefully using the "dremel removal method") and the Hollowtech II bottom bracket ( $6 wrench showing up today). Have the HVLP sprayer ready... though still researching best cleaning/prep methods for the carbon fiber (some exposed and some painted).
> 
> Creating a new thread for those who want to follow. "A KG's Road to Recovery"


I am going to be following your thread. KGs are still amazing bikes, IMO. glad to see you saving one of these epic bikes.


----------

